# The Opera House Documentary



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Go to the PBS website and watch The Opera House, a documentary on the old and the new Met, with a whole lot of 91 year old Leontyne Price recollections. She even sings.... and still sings in a very beautiful soprano sound!!!!! .https://www.pbs.org/video/the-opera-house-zvpfpy/


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Go to the PBS website and watch The Opera House, a documentary on the old and the new Met, with a whole lot of 91 year old Leontyne Price recollections. She even sings.... and still sings in a very beautiful soprano sound!!!!! .https://www.pbs.org/video/the-opera-house-zvpfpy/


Thank you so much. I've been wanting to see this since it was released.


----------



## Tennessee Dave (Mar 30, 2018)

This just played on the local PBS channel. I have it recorded and plan to watch it over the Holiday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.pbs.org/video/the-opera-house-zvpfpy/


Not available out of US. A pity


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw it in the theatre last January. Interesting footage, especially of the Old Met, which was before my time.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Wolf said:


> Not available out of US. A pity


Neither on You Tube to be found.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

The Wolf said:


> Not available out of US. A pity


I'm in Australia and I've got a VPN (which I set to the USA) and had no problem watching it.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

Install Tor (a browser with a vpn): https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en. Then run the address until you get a circuit exiting in the US (the exit point is what the other side see as your origin end-point of the internet line). With tor, the exit point will be one from a variety of countries and getting one within the US may take a few tries. That's the way to watch geolocalized stuff. The download will be slow, so be patient.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Simply wonderful and historical video with Queen Price as a highlight. She still has a good voice and her charm seeps right through the screen.
Lucky were we to have her in our lifetime.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Neither on You Tube to be found.


there are some "out takes" each a few mins long i viewed. i could not find the whole it on the tube


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Simply wonderful and historical video with Queen Price as a highlight. She still has a good voice and her charm seeps right through the screen.
> Lucky were we to have her in our lifetime.


yes very nice. but to tear down the living quarters for those people......


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Go to the PBS website and watch The Opera House, a documentary on the old and the new Met, with a whole lot of 91 year old Leontyne Price recollections. She even sings.... and still sings in a very beautiful soprano sound!!!!! .https://www.pbs.org/video/the-opera-house-zvpfpy/


Wonderful stuff, love the lucid vibrant Miss Price at 91 still full of life and respect for the art of opera......

A bit too much R Bing tooting his own horn for me, surely the MET could have done better in 1950 finding a director  (I have read his book)










Love the scence of accidental design of grand chandelier for Lincoln Center and how everyone loved it.....
Absoultely essential for anyone who loves the history of the MET to get the three Paul Jackson books......


----------

